# Greetings from Russia



## Eugene Cheltsov

Greetings from Russia. "Northern Shine" lodge #9 on the East of Moscow


----------



## Sammcd

Welcome


----------



## CLewey44

Hello, brother.


----------



## Warrior1256

Greetings brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bloke

Greetings and Welcome.


----------



## Eugene Cheltsov

Thank you brothers!


----------



## Bloke

Tell us a bit about yourself?  I've not met a Russia bro before...


----------



## Eugene Cheltsov

I'm just starting my work on my stone, 1-st degree, in January dedication into 2-nd... I'm screenwriter and film director...


----------



## Mike Martin

Fraternal Greetings from England


----------



## Bloke

Eugene Cheltsov said:


> I'm just starting my work on my stone, 1-st degree, in January dedication into 2-nd... I'm screenwriter and film director...


Congratulation 
I've been a Freemason for about 13 years..


----------



## Eugene Cheltsov

Bloke said:


> Congratulation
> I've been a Freemason for about 13 years..


My respect!


----------



## Bloke

Thanks... but I'm still chipping away at my ashlar just as you are


----------



## Eugene Cheltsov

Bloke said:


> Thanks... but I'm still chipping away at my ashlar just as you are


That's our works - to make good man better


----------



## dfreybur

Eugene Cheltsov said:


> I'm just starting my work on my stone, 1-st degree, in January dedication into 2-nd... I'm screenwriter and film director...



Welcome to the family once adopted brother.  I look forward to your report of the second adoption.


----------



## CLewey44

Eugene Cheltsov said:


> I'm just starting my work on my stone, 1-st degree, in January dedication into 2-nd... I'm screenwriter and film director...



That's very interesting. I haven't seen much Russian cinema but I have seen Solaris, which was phenomenal. Tarkovsky was a great director for sure.


----------



## Eugene Cheltsov

CLewey44 said:


> That's very interesting. I haven't seen much Russian cinema but I have seen Solaris, which was phenomenal. Tarkovsky was a great director for sure.


I absolutely agree about Tarkovsky!
Now I've start to shoot my short movie and working on the feature drama about Down syndrome boy...


----------



## CLewey44

Eugene Cheltsov said:


> I absolutely agree about Tarkovsky!
> Now I've start to shoot my short movie and working on the feature drama about Down syndrome boy...



How interesting. Please let me know when it's complete and I'll look for it. Hopefully has English subtitles.  I love documentaries.


----------



## Eugene Cheltsov

Happy New year, Brothers!!!


----------



## The_Saint

Happy new year 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## CLewey44

Eugene Cheltsov said:


> Happy New year, Brothers!!!



Happy New Years and good luck in the upcoming year!


----------



## Eugene Cheltsov

CLewey44 said:


> Happy New Years and good luck in the upcoming year!


Thanks, Bro!!!


----------



## flipster

Eugene Cheltsov said:


> Greetings from Russia. "Northern Shine" lodge #9 on the East of Moscow


I must ask if you know the explanation of the Masons arm hold?  Never seen such before and find it interesting.  Thank you.


----------



## Bloke

flipster said:


> I must ask if you know the explanation of the Masons arm hold?  Never seen such before and find it interesting.  Thank you.


"Mason arm hold ?"
In the video?
It is not peculiar to the video (the crossed arms holding the hand of the person beside you).. we do it in our lodges in Australia,  but it was familiar to me before I became a Mason because we do it singing that song in our family -  I would suspect it is UK in origin and introduced to lodges from general society..


----------



## Brother JC

We call it the Chain of Union.


----------

